# Canister Filters



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I was looking on eBay and found a whole bunch of different canister filters.

Among the three that are somewhat popular, Rena, Eheim, and Fluval, has anyone experience the other brands like JEBO, Catalina Aquarium, etc ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Canist...ICS%2BUFI%2BUA%2BIA%2BUCI&otn=15&po=LVI&ps=54

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=46310&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Jdinh04,

I like a filter that has a reputation for reliably and performance from a manufacturer that backs it up with a strong warranty. In addition it needs a good "users manual" and the common parts should be available locally, since anything with moving parts will eventually require repair. My experience has been that an inexpensive filter that I cannot get parts for, and have to throw away, is very expensive.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't go cheap on canister filters. As Seattle_Aquarist said, parts availability is very important. With proper care, you can use canister filter for 10+ years. But you will need to replace impeller and o-rings every few years. I've had occasions where filter started leaking due to worn out o-ring. I needed the filter running within a day so I went to local store and bought a replacement. If you have popular brand filters like Eheim and Fluval, you can expect most LFS to carry parts. 

Even if popular brand filters are $50 more expensive, if you use it for 10 years, you are only paying $5 more per year of usage.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Roy, thank you for your response. 

I just figured, if anyone has purchased one of these brands before to post their experience about it.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

eheim is the one you want - i got my 2213 for $78 shipped - the manual isnt very user friendly - but quality of the filter is very good - priming it is fun till you figure out how best to do it


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I've had an Ehiem 2028 on my 75 for 8 years and havent had to do a thing except change out the filters of course.
Silent too!
You can pay me now or you can pay me later......this is what Seattle is saying.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Guys, thank you for your experiences with Eheim. Yes they are great filters, and I've had them in the past, but I am not really looking for experiences with those particular brands. 

I've had Eheims and Renas and they are both great canister filters.

What I want to know is if anyone has tried the filters above and if they have, what do they think about them.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Eheim has a reputation as top of the line, but is not my 'cup of tea'. 
Fluval has some VERY irritating problems: Each model is NOT the same. If they were numbered like computer programs I would have one each:
204.1 and 204.2, and the parts are NOT interchangeable. If one dies it is not spare parts for the other. (These have been running fine for over 5 years) 
304.1, 304.2 and 304.3 (Same comment: I got 2 of them for practically free in hopes that between the 3 of them I could get a working filter. Nope. When 304.1 died that was the end of it)
404.1, 404.2, 404.3 I have about 6 of them (sort of), and there is some limited exchangability here, but it is still frustrating. I have a box of filters and parts, each of which is missing something that is not available. I actually have only 3 working filters out of these. They all worked at one point. 
Rena Filster so far has been the best of the canisters that I have. I am currently running several XP3s and an XP2. They also have their issues, but at least they are all still running. 

Off brands: I have never wasted my money on them for the reasons listed by the other posters.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

I used Jebo before, it leak after about a year and no replacement part. Change it to Eheim. Learn my lesson, should stick to Eheim.

My oldest Eheim is been running since 1995 and still running.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Shad0w, thanks for posting your experience.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 23, 2008)

Rena Filstar XP3 has very good flow for the price. I have three Eheims 2215, 2028 and 2078. If I'm not looking at the tank I have to touch them to know their running. XP3 is a close second. Connections and seals, clips etc don't have the quality 'feel' of Eheim but that said a solid filter and no problems in about a year of use.
I would like to offer a word of caution regarding Eheim and Ebay. My Pro3e was bought from an ebay 'powerseller' with good feedback and was listed as “new and never used in the box”. When a small issue was found with the double tap connecter I contacted Eheim North America for replacement. Everything was nice and warranty would cover everything but shipping until we got to the seller NOT being an ‘authorized’ Eheim reseller. They register vendors and if not on that list new or not no warranty, as a new one carries 3yrs. of coverage I was quite upset. Just FYI I now ask and most are not but some are on “the worlds largest online marketplace”


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Wkdnracer, sorry to hear about your experience with the Eheim.

So far I have the Rena XP3 and that will run on my 50g grow out. I will probably get the XP2 for my 34g.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 23, 2008)

Jdinh04 said:


> Wkdnracer, sorry to hear about your experience with the Eheim.
> 
> So far I have the Rena XP3 and that will run on my 50g grow out. I will probably get the XP2 for my 34g.


Thanx but it got resolved. Eheim was snotty over it but great equipment. Just watch where you buy as it was frustrating to get it straightened out being as it wasn't my fault in any of it. Rather than another Pro3e I tried the Rena and I'm not unhappy based on what I paid for it.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Not too sure how readily available they are in the 'states, but I have an Aqua One Aquis 750, which I have found to be an excellent canister, and not priced thru the roof as some of the more well known brands. Very easy to service, has a priming button and came with a 6 year guarentee. Cost me $140AUD, which by our standards is dirt cheap, and I could not be happier with it...


----------



## Daniel K. (Mar 9, 2009)

Right now I am running a Marineland C-160, and I have to say I like it. I have had it for a year or so and I haven't had any problems with it. The C series filters seem like quality products, you may want to try one.


----------

